# Brand new P89!!!!



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

I got myself a P89 9mm for christmas and took it out to the range today. It is so great I still need to get it sighted in but it shoots great. I LOVE IT:smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure is great when things come together. Good luck with it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man!


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good stuff. Hope you like it. I have its little brother the P95 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats!! 

I love my P89. It doesn't even know what an FTF or FTE is. It just eats everything I put in it.

WM


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

I was shooting remington it was doing pretty well


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a P94 in 40 S&W and it has been 100% reliable for the 13 years I have owned. It is the nightstand gun and with 155 gr Winchester ST it is dead on at 25 yards with tight groups.


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2007)

You bought it at just the right time. They are discontinued and will most likely go up in price.


----------



## RugerShooter (Dec 3, 2007)

Flash said:


> You bought it at just the right time. They are discontinued and will most likely go up in price.


Why did they d/c the p89??


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

awesome choice. i have a p95 and if i had unlimited amounts of $$ i would certainly have a p89 too.

happy shooting!


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

RugerShooter said:


> Why did they d/c the p89??


I'm not sure they have just yet, but basically they're banking on the SR9. That's definitely the reason they got rid of the P95 (that and the fact that the SR9 gave them two polymer-frame 9mm pistols). I think it's a mistake; both the P89 and the P95 are very reliable, very inexpensive weapons and are perfect "first guns". They also do well in home defense and OC situations, and I can even CC my 95 IWB at 1:00 (Ruger P's of course are famous for their difficulty to conceal).

Ruger's basically going the Glock route, along with practically every other maker. Hammerless actions are coming in vogue, along with a "counterculture" of 1911s. Glock of course has started this wave, and Springfield, Smith & Wesson, Taurus, and now Ruger have followed suit. There's a lot going for them; simple mechanism, lightweight, easy to use, easy to conceal, and California-safe (the Glock internal safeties, widely copied, give you almost fail-safe drop safety). But there's also a lot to be said about hammer-fired DA/SA; reliable, visible (you KNOW when it's cocked), very safe and yet fireable when uncocked, and a very traditional look.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd bet they'll come out with a striker-fired version in .45 as well to replace the P345.. Don't hear much about that gun strangely.

Congrats.. I shot a P89 over the holidays... nice pistol.. especially for the price. I dig their metal-frame guns.. Nice heft.. very acceptable recoil in the 9mm. Super easy pistol to shoot.


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2007)

Liko81 said:


> I'm not sure they have just yet, but basically they're banking on the SR9. That's definitely the reason they got rid of the P95 (that and the fact that the SR9 gave them two polymer-frame 9mm pistols). I think it's a mistake; both the P89 and the P95 are very reliable, very inexpensive weapons and are perfect "first guns". They also do well in home defense and OC situations, and I can even CC my 95 IWB at 1:00 (Ruger P's of course are famous for their difficulty to conceal).
> 
> Ruger's basically going the Glock route, along with practically every other maker. Hammerless actions are coming in vogue, along with a "counterculture" of 1911s. Glock of course has started this wave, and Springfield, Smith & Wesson, Taurus, and now Ruger have followed suit. There's a lot going for them; simple mechanism, lightweight, easy to use, easy to conceal, and California-safe (the Glock internal safeties, widely copied, give you almost fail-safe drop safety). But there's also a lot to be said about hammer-fired DA/SA; reliable, visible (you KNOW when it's cocked), very safe and yet fireable when uncocked, and a very traditional look.


Yes, when you click on the individual guns at Ruger's web site, the word "Discontinued" appears where the price was. The P89 is history and I am willing to bet it was because the gun was basically built to last. When a gun last longer than the owner, a company doesn't sell as many that way.


----------



## seadonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

I also just picked up a brand new P89:smt023 The only problem is that I spend too much money going to the range!


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

> I think it's a mistake;


Liko81, I totally agree. They are betting too much on the new poly-guns. There are still alot of people out there who want metal frames, and the P89 was great. I also think the P95 still had some years left in it's sales life.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I hold my p89 as high in reliability as my glock. I don't find it very fun to shoot compared to others but it's definately a great pistol! I'd like to pick up one of those over-engineered p90s to keep it company!


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

seadonkey said:


> I also just picked up a brand new P89:smt023 The only problem is that I spend too much money going to the range!


I have the same problem:buttkick:


----------

